# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  آموزش آپلود سایت

## دانشجو273

من دنبال منبعی میگردم که مراحل قرار دادن صفحات شخصی بر روی اینترنت را کاملا توضیح داده باشد اگر کسی منبعی میشناسد لطفا معرفی کند یا خودش در این ضمینه راهنمایی کند با تشکر

----------


## hueman

این کار عموما به دو طریق صورت میگیره دوست من
یا ازطریق کنترل پنل هاستتون و یا از طریق برنامه های مدیریت ftp
برنامه های رایج مدیریت هاست (plesk , cpanle,...) همگی در کنترل پنلی که در اختیار شما قرار میدن یه بخش مدیریت فایل دارن که شما به راحتی می تونین فایل های روی هاست رو از طریق اون مدیریت کنین، آپلود کنین، حذف کنین، ویرایش کنین و...
برنامه های مدیریت ftp روش ساده تری برای مدیریت هاسته به اعتقاد من، شما اطلاعات لاگین هاستتون رو به اینجور برنامه ها میدین و برنامه پس از لاگین کردن امکاناتی در اختیار شما قرار میده
معروفترین این برنامه ها cuteftp نام داره که اینجا یه آموزش دربارش هست
پایدار باشی

----------


## mar1055

با سلام
آیا کسی میدونه چطور باید به ایمیلهای ارسالی به سایت دسترسی پیدا کرد؟
آدرس ایمیل info@hostaddress.com هست.
از کجا میشه ایمیلها را دید؟

----------


## afshin9032

در cpanel به آدرس www.mysite.com./webmail
در plesk به آدرس webmail.mysite.com

----------


## ali_sonami

سلام.میشه cpanel رو قدم به قدم آموزش بدین? بدجوری گیرم... تمام فایلهای ساتمو با فایل منیجر کپی کردم توی public_html اما موقعی کا ادرس سایت و میزنم هیچ پیجی و باز نمیکنه... چیکار کنم؟ کامل راهنماییم کنین...

----------


## alonemm

> سلام.میشه cpanel رو قدم به قدم آموزش بدین? بدجوری گیرم... تمام فایلهای ساتمو با فایل منیجر کپی کردم توی public_html اما موقعی کا ادرس سایت و میزنم هیچ پیجی و باز نمیکنه... چیکار کنم؟ کامل راهنماییم کنین...


اگر به درستی در پوشه Root سایت شما کپی کرده باشید.
صفحه ای به نام Index یا default دارید؟

----------


## arjmand67

سلام دوستان من هم می خواستم در باره نحوه آپلود یک سایت asp.net بدونم و اینکه با php آیا فرق میکنه و دیگه اینکه چطور به یک روشی که امنیت اون بالا باشه بانک از نوع sql2005 رو هم آپلود کنم ببخشید یک سوال دیگه هم دارم اینکه  من زمان ایجاد بانک به اون   user  ,pass ندادم لطفا کمکم کنید بسیار به کمکتون نیاز دارم.

----------


## ali_sonami

sala,agha moshkele man hal shode,faghat ye moshkele dg daram,nemitonam data base dakhele cpanel besaza,chera?
in errore miyad
There was a problem creating the database.. Show Details

Sorry, you have exceeded the maximum allowed databases.
dalilesh chiye?

----------


## ali_sonami

in axiye ke ghabl az sakhtane data base gerftam

 inam axiye ke bad az sakhtane data base gerftam,ke hamchin errori dada.male chi mitone bashe?

----------


## elham1611

من که از آریانیک هاست گرفتم یه لینک مدیریت به من داد با یوزر و پسورد. اونجا میتونستی همه چیز رو مدیریت کنی مثلا دیتا بیس بسازی یا آپلود کنی 
یا اینکه به مدیریت ایمیل بپردازی
به نظرم کار با cpanel و امثالهم به درد تازه کار نمیخوره . اگه از asp.net استفاده میکنی با expression web سایتت رو روی هاست مدیریت کن از همه راحت تره

----------

